

For Women Under 30, Most Births Occur Outside Marriage - fiaz
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/18/us/for-women-under-30-most-births-occur-outside-marriage.html?_r=1&pagewanted=1&partner=rss&emc=rss

======
pwg
Single page URL for those who would rather not read an article split up across
several pages:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/18/us/for-women-
under-30-most...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/18/us/for-women-
under-30-most-births-occur-outside-
marriage.html?_r=2&partner=rss&emc=rss&pagewanted=all)

